# legkevesebb



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Gyakran hallom a hírekben, hogy például egy balesetnek "*legkevesebb* 12 áldozata van". 
Nektek ez nem tűnik hibának?

Szerintem a _legalább _vagy a _minimum_ szavak jobbak lennének ilyen esetekben.

Köszi.


----------



## franknagy

Mit szóltok ehhez: "van/volt vagy 12 áldozata"?


----------



## Zsanna

Ez lenne a leghatározottabb. 
Viszont pont azért van valami plusz kifejezésre szükség, mert éreztetni akarják, hogy az áldozatok száma még növekedhet. (Amit ugye így is ki lehetne fejezni, de ez egy 3 perces hírben hosszú lenne.)


----------



## franknagy

A "vagy 12 áldozat" kifejezésben szerintem a "vagy" nem kötőszó, hanem határozatlanságot, bizonytalanságot kifejező módosítószó.
Mondhatnák még többféleképpen: 

"Pillanatnyilag 12 áldozatról tudunk."
"Eleddig 12 áldozatot találtak ( de az áldozatok keresése még folyamatban van)."


----------



## Zsanna

Bocsi, nem láttam. 

Mondjuk a "vagy" nem nagyon illik az újságírói nyelvezetbe (aminek tényszerűnek kell lennie), kicsit túl élőnyelvinek tűnik számomra. (Bár azzal együtt is legalább tényleg magyarul van!) 
Az "eleddig" pedig épp az ellenkezője, talán túl választékos lenne. (Az _eddig_, _idáig_ elég lenne talán.)
De azért nagyon jó alternatívák. És mennyi van! Szóval bőven lehetne válogatni belőlük. (Hogy miért ragaszkodnak akkor ugyanahhoz a rosszhoz?)


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Bocsi, nem láttam.
> 
> Mondjuk a "vagy" nem nagyon illik az újságírói nyelvezetbe



Fején találtad a szöget. Nem akarom az újságírókat fikázni korlátozott szókincsükért. Ha újságíró volnék, és naponta 50 bolhából csináltatnának velem elefántot, én is kapkodnék, és a 10 mondatos szerkesztőségi számomra csak olvasható közhelyszótárból másolnám ki a kifejezéseket.


----------



## francisgranada

Érdekes kérdés. Hirtelen nem tudom, hogy kimondottan hiba-e, de én ott látom a problémát, hogy a _kevés _(> _legkevesebb_)  szó _melléknév_, holott itt inkább _határozószót _várnánk el. Gondolom ez az oka, hogy 





Zsanna said:


> ... Szerintem a _legalább _vagy a _minimum_ szavak jobbak lennének ilyen esetekben.


 Mintha hiányozna egy "legkevesebben" alakú határozószó a megefelő értelemben ... (világos, hogy van ilyen szó, csak más az értelme).

P.S. Pl. ha nem tévedek, itt angolul _at least;_ spanyolul _al menos/por lo menos_ (legalább), _al mínimo, como mínimo _(esetleg _mínimamente _- formálisan is határozószó) volna. E kifejezések egyike sem melléknév.


----------



## Zsanna

De a jelentése nem sugall olyasmit, hogy "csak 12?! kevés, lehetne az több is (és milyen jól mutatna!)"...? (Eddie Izzard stílusban legalábbis.)


----------

